# Ceder Ladder road bed



## 3lphill (Feb 22, 2008)

Good Afternoon,
I am attempting to start to build my first railroad. I like the ladder system that is discussed at length here and am wondering if anyone has used Ceder for the sides of the truss? I can get the wood cheaper than the pvc. I am planing on most of the line being above the natural grade and think that with adequate drainage and treatment it should last even in the wet climate of Portland, OR. Any thoughts?
Phillip


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Phillip, 

I've been using cedar sides with both cedar and pressure treated center blocks since 2004 on my ladder roadbed. It is installed on benchwork above ground and not at ground level however it is immersed in dirt and ballast on the benchwork top. I paint the slats with Bondo primer before installation and have had zero failures so far.One good feature of cedar is that it is structural unlike most composite materials.


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

I used cedar Ladder for many projects. you are right it is structural and very light weight.

Put together about 1000 feet in cedar ladder both ways, suspended and on the ground.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Phillip,

I too used cedar ladder roadbed, mine is in the ground.










I then burried it in gravel










And then laid the track. It has held up well for about 2 years, but there is one location where it was burried in dirt and it is rotting--probably because it does not drain well.

Overall I am happy with the results--very stable once burried in gravel.

Matt


----------



## 3lphill (Feb 22, 2008)

Good Afternoon, 
Sounds like it should work, now to scour the building recyclers to see if I can find some stock to re-saw. 
Phillip


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Cedar will eventually rot with ground contact after a few years. Good drainage is a must to slow the deterioration. I use cedar for my tomato cages (big ones) and the in ground portion is only good for 2-3 years even in raised beds. 

-Brian


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Phillip, find fencing companies, thats where I find all of mine, they get rid of a lot!

tom h


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone living in the North East ever see cedar for sale anywhere? 

it seems you western guys have easy access to cedar and redwood.. 
but I have been to Home Depot, Lowes, and other "home" type stores several billion times over the years,
and I cant recall once, ever, in my entire life, 
seeing cedar or redwood lumber for sale anywhere.. 

anyone in the North East ever see it for sale? 
I would like to look for cedar or redwood for trestle/bridge building material.. 

thanks, 
Scot


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Made all my cedar ladder from 2"x4"x96" cedar boards. You can find some excellent quality wood that way and just rip it into strips and blocks,

I used a Bandsaw to do the ripping, much less waste of material.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Scott, 
I usually see cedar not in the hardwoods section, nor the fraiming section of the store, but in the fencing department. Usually dog-eared fence boards and rough cut. Nothing fancy. 
Note; Redwood isn't as impervious to termites as it once was. Cedar still is. 


BUT I'm no longer in the Nor'East, yep down in the warm SW.... 

John


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 11 Mar 2010 05:38 PM 
Does anyone living in the North East ever see cedar for sale anywhere? 

it seems you western guys have easy access to cedar and redwood.. 
but I have been to Home Depot, Lowes, and other "home" type stores several billion times over the years,
and I cant recall once, ever, in my entire life, 
seeing cedar or redwood lumber for sale anywhere.. 

anyone in the North East ever see it for sale? 
I would like to look for cedar or redwood for trestle/bridge building material.. 

thanks, 
Scot 


My local Lowe's here in Md carries a variety of cedar 1x material. Also a couple of years ago they were closing out rough cedar fence posts that I picked up cheap and ripped down. The best supplier is a local Mom & Pop hardware store / lumber yard that carries 2x's and 4x4 posts.


-Brian


----------

